# McDonalds pulls ad after pit bull owner outrage



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Anyone see this commercial?


McDonalds pulls ad after pit bull owner outrage - Business - Retail - Food Inc. - msnbc.com


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Sheeesh... people should lighten up a bit. I didn't think it spread hatred.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I think some people like to get their knickers twisted about anything.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm usually of the mindset that the general public is overly sensitive, without seeing the ad & going by the below description from the article, I think it was done in poor taste and am glad that it was removed.

_The ad that said eating a Chicken McBite was less risky than petting a pit bull enraged pit bull owners and their defenders._


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I can understand the pit bull owners being upset given the stereotype about them.

But I find that JCP commercial with those stupid, screeching women to be far worse


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Jax08 said:


> I can understand the pit bull owners being upset given the stereotype about them.
> 
> But I find that JCP commercial with those stupid, screeching women to be far worse


Ha! I was making dinner had the tv on in the background & heard that commercial...how awful & yelled for my daughter to turn it down!


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> I can understand the pit bull owners being upset given the stereotype about them.
> 
> But I find that JCP commercial with those stupid, screeching women to be far worse


Oh god... I hate that commercial. 




> I'm usually of the mindset that the general public is overly sensitive, without seeing the ad & going by the below description from the article, I think it was done in poor taste and am glad that it was removed.


Actually, I thought it was funny.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> I can understand the pit bull owners being upset given the stereotype about them.
> 
> But I find that JCP commercial with those stupid, screeching women to be far worse


Oh geez yeah. I won't even visit the site I'm so po'ed about that one.
And I hardly watch TV. I never saw the McDonald's ad.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I can understand the pit bull owners being upset given the stereotype about them.
> 
> But I find that JCP commercial with those stupid, screeching women to be far worse


Agreed. In fact, I find most of TV to be stereotypical and dumbed down. 


Give me AxMen or Gold Rush: Alaska anytime!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Didn't see the commercial either...if anyone can magically find it, please post a link!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)




----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Yeah now I'm curious about what it was.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

If you listen to the whole commercial it's not quite as bad as it sounds when people describe it, but I can see why PB owners were ticked off. 

It IS risky to pet a strange dog but they used a PB and that turned it into a social commentary on the breed. (Notice they didn't use a Golden) If that had been a GSD I'd be angry too. 

Edit; removed link for ad - Jax just posted it!


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

I think it wouldn't have been so upsetting if they had just said "dog"... there was no reason it had to specificy any breed to make their point.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

RocketDog said:


> Give me AxMen or Gold Rush: Alaska anytime!


Swamp People! (is that the one with Troy Landry?)

Axmen - gotta love that crazy Louisiana guy and the father/son "team"!


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Whiteshepherds said:


> If you listen to the whole commercial it's not quite as bad as it sounds when people describe it, but I can see why PB owners were ticked off.
> 
> It IS risky to pet a strange dog but they used a PB and that turned it into a social commentary on the breed. (Notice they didn't use a Golden) If that had been a GSD I'd be angry too.
> 
> McDonalds Commercial Risky Pitbull Radio Ad - YouTube


Yeah, I'm with you on this one.

I'm not outraged...but am more like "ah, come on".


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> But I find that JCP commercial with those stupid, screeching women to be far worse


But there's a Rottie in that commercial! :thumbup::thumbup::groovy:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> Swamp People! (is that the one with Troy Landry?)
> 
> Axmen - gotta love that crazy Louisiana guy and the father/son "team"!


SHELBY!! :wub: He's way smarter than he acts, and the muscle on him!! Wow! I've never watched swamp people...should I?

I seriously love AxMen. Actually, I love loggers. :blush:


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

RocketDog said:


> SHELBY!! :wub: He's way smarter than he acts, and the muscle on him!! Wow! I've never watched swamp people...should I?
> 
> I seriously love AxMen. Actually, I love loggers. :blush:


Yes! You should! They hunt alligators. I love the Landry's! My son worked with some pipeliners from La. that know some of these guys.

Shelby isn't stupid...certifiable...but not stupid


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

GregK said:


> But there's a Rottie in that commercial! :thumbup::thumbup::groovy:


And even the Rottie was annoyed!


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

McDonald's has apologized for the ad on their FB page:



> In our effort to spread the word about our new Chicken McBites, a local U.S. radio ad has inadvertently offended some of our customers. The ad was insensitive in its mention of pit bulls. We apologize. We are pulling the ad, and we’ll do a better job next time. It’s never our intent to offend anyone with how we communicate news about McDonald’s.


https://www.facebook.com/mcdonaldscorp/posts/10151252498245584

Also, there is this video that someone made in response:


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Willy, thanks for posting the video of the pit owers & their dogs.

My favorite was the little boy with the sign hugging his pitbull with the sign that said "McDonalds my sister doesn't know she's adopted". I LOVE how the owners got their point across on a tactful way.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

This Rescue is headed to Burger King! Loved that one

and "I'd rather eat my own poop"


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

LOL - I saw that ad on Cesar Milan's facebook page, but did not read the title or the fine print of the article, all I saw was the "What is more risky? Eating this or petting that?" I thought it was a great ad, because eating McNuggets will definitely do more harm to your health and is definitely more risky than petting a pitbull....LOL, I crack myself up sometimes...I thought they were saying that McDonalds kills and we still keep them around. Well at least last time I checked there was no legislation banning McDonalds from cities/states/provinces/countries???


----------



## LARHAGE (Jul 24, 2006)

I guess I'm strange, I actually LOVE McDonalds.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

we prefer burger king over mcdonalds anyway but i will admit that I was offended by the ad. There was absolutely no need for them to mention a specific breed. The fact that they did, even pulling the ad, is still wrong. We face breed prejudice every day with having GSDs anyway. I would have been just as upset if they'd named GSDs instead of pits. JMO


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I was a little offended when I saw the viscious German Shepherd as the post office poster dog for some type of postal dog awareness campaign. But there was no uproar.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

wildo said:


> Also, there is this video that someone made in response:
> America's Bark Off to McDonald's - YouTube


But to think....all these pitbulls are just waiting to attack all these poor childern!!! 





:rolleyes2:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I thought it was stupid and offensive on their part. I see why the Pittie people got upset. If it was a GSD I would have been upset, if any breed was singled out I would be upset. Why single out one breed? 

McDonald's nuggets taste like rubber to me anyways, so yes I would rather pet a pitbull than their mcnuggets. I do like their coffee but thats it. I haven't eaten there in a while. I just won't buy food there in protest.


----------



## Alexandria610 (Dec 2, 2010)

Jessiewessie99 said:


> McDonald's nuggets taste like rubber to me anyways, so yes I would rather pet a pitbull than their mcnuggets.


Two words:

PINK GOO

....lol....


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

Alexandria610 said:


> Two words:
> 
> PINK GOO
> 
> ....lol....


I know! My friend was trying to tell me they use real chicken! I was like "Uh go google it!" lol One of the adoption coordinatiors/friend at the rescue I volunteer for showed me pictures.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

LARHAGE said:


> I guess I'm strange, I actually LOVE McDonalds.


I don't LOVE it but we eat there primarily because in our tiny town, McD's is the only decent place to eat. And that's saying A TON. Either the others are sit-downs, BK takes for-freaking-ever for your order, a minimum of 15min (20 min is average) and Taco Bell/KFC gets everything wrong, stuff's dried out, or they are out of whatever it was you ordered.
Plus McD's has Coke and Dr. Pepper 
And need I mention, $1.00 drinks!?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

selzer said:


> I was a little offended when I saw the viscious German Shepherd as the post office poster dog for some type of postal dog awareness campaign. But there was no uproar.


hmmmm...maybe we should put a postal worker on gun law ads and see if there is an uproar.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Jax08 said:


> hmmmm...maybe we should put a postal worker on gun law ads and see if there is an uproar.


:wild:


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

I got restaurant row near me, soon they are going to build a Five Guys!Costco is pretty darn fast and good, but no drive thru.lol


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

I was pretty ticked when I heard the ad. Pitties suffer enough through breed discrimination and people's ignorance without a large corporation like McDonald's adding to the stereotype without any provocation. The ad was beyond ignorant. Then, hot on the heels of that idiocy, a McDonald's apparently invited a therapy dog to come to one of its restaurants. As soon as they found out the dog was a pittie they cancelled. 

Between those incidents and that disgusting "pink slime", I won't be ever eating at McDonalds again. I work hard for my money and I don't spend it at or support businesses whose practices that I find repulsive- on any level.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I was pretty ticked when I heard the ad. Pitties suffer enough through breed discrimination and people's ignorance without a large corporation like McDonald's adding to the stereotype without any provocation. The ad was beyond ignorant. Then, hot on the heels of that idiocy, a McDonald's apparently invited a therapy dog to come to one of its restaurants. As soon as they found out the dog was a pittie they cancelled.
> 
> Between those incidents and that disgusting "pink slime", I won't be ever eating at McDonalds again. I work hard for my money and I don't spend it at or support businesses whose practices that I find repulsive- on any level.


 
:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Greydusk (Mar 26, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> Between those incidents and that disgusting "pink slime", I won't be ever eating at McDonalds again. I work hard for my money and I don't spend it at or support businesses whose practices that I find repulsive- on any level.


Personally I think eating anything at McDonalds is more risky than petting a pitbull...Or shaving your head, heck I shaved my brothers head last night and it looks fine.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

So it was stupid, it was not malicious. Some ad exec thought it'd be funny. I'm not going to boycott them over it. There's companies doing way worse things I'll save my energy and anger for.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

I think that people have overreacted in this situation. The commercial was indeed in bad taste, but they pulled it and apologized. Even though they took this action-people still cried out Boycott them! I am not going to boycott them, as far as I am concerned apology accepted and I am moving on. Besides whenever I go through the drive thru at the McDonalds near my house they are always very nice to my dogs and give me biscuits for them-which only the bank and McDonalds does and my boys love going with me! Remember something else, many McDonalds restaurants are franchises and so boycotting them isn't really fair because the franchiser had nothing to do with that commercial.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> So it was stupid, it was not malicious. Some ad exec thought it'd be funny. I'm not going to boycott them over it. There's companies doing way worse things I'll save my energy and anger for.


I don't think so. Recently, sometime after this, they didn't allow a therapy dog because it was a "pitbull". Is that funny too? I don't think so.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jessica, settle down. I did not say "it was funny", I said "some ad exec thought it would be funny".


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

They may not have meant it to be malicious but that doesn't change the fact that it was. BSL is very real as we all know and Pit Bulls are the main target. There are communities out there that will destroy a pit bull or any dog that looks like one in a heart beat just because. We all love and own a breed that on on the cusp of that discrimination and should be hypersensitive to it as well. 

Would it have been as easy to forgive and forget if they had said "German Shepherd" in the ad? 

No one else has to boycott if they don't want to. That is a personal decision. But I will not contribute one dime to a corporation that supports this sort of ignorance. The issue with the therapy dog was the proverbial straw that broke the camels back. Not to mention that whole pink slime stuff is just beyond disgusting and they were apparently using it in their burgers, so it is different from that nasty pink crap that they make the McNuggets out of. Also wasn't there something recently about one of there burgers being banned in Europe because one of the ingredients is a known carcinogenic??

The more I learn, it sounds like petting an alligator might be safer than eating at McDonalds.


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> They may not have meant it to be malicious but that doesn't change the fact that it was. BSL is very real as we all know and Pit Bulls are the main target. There are communities out there that will destroy a pit bull or any dog that looks like one in a heart beat just because. We all love and own a breed that on on the cusp of that discrimination and should be hypersensitive to it as well.
> 
> Would it have been as easy to forgive and forget if they had said "German Shepherd" in the ad?
> 
> ...


My community is like that-if a pit bull is found stray and the dog catcher finds him they will hold him for 3 days and if the owner doesn't claim him within that timeframe then he is PTS. An owner surrender is immediately put down, there is actually a big sign hanging when you walk in that says-We do not adopt out any pit bulls or bully breed dogs. I feel very bad about this, but I think that people's opinions are pretty well established as far as if they like and trust pit bulls or not. I don't believe that McDonalds short lived commercial is going to influence anyone to discriminate against pits-ignorant people are already heavily involved in that already.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Ladies, as an ACO in a BSL community I am well aware of BSL. I had to enforce it, often making owners relocate their dogs. If they refused, it was my job to put them to sleep. Yep, it sucks. 

We also rewrote the law here from a straight up ban to pit bulls being allowed under certain circumstances (if owners met some requirements). 

I didn't like the ad, but I'm not going to get all uptight about it. 
McD's got theirs handed to them already, and my patronage or lack thereof isn't going to make or break their banks.



> Would it have been as easy to forgive and forget if they had said "German Shepherd" in the ad?


I would have just shrugged, rolled my eyes and did as the pit bull owners, wrote a letter. But boycott? Naw. You never know when you'll be hungry and the only thing that'll do is a QP w/Cheese!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

msvette2u said:


> You never know when you'll be hungry and the only thing that'll do is a QP w/Cheese!


Nope. Sorry. Maybe its just me but I will never be that hungry again. Ever. I used to love veal until I found out about the way it is raised. I haven't touched it in about 18 years. I recently found out about the way dairy cows are treated on factory farms. I now buy only local dairy or soy milk. 

I don't consider it a "boycott". I am ending my patronage of McDonalds- permanently. You are right. This will hardly cause them to go bankrupt but it makes me feel better. Like I said, I will not knowingly support any corporations that have practices that I don't agree with ethically.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> Like I said, I will not knowingly support any corporations that have practices that I don't agree with ethically.


That is good, and neither do I


----------



## Germanshepherdlova (Apr 16, 2011)

DharmasMom said:


> Nope. Sorry. Maybe its just me but I will never be that hungry again. Ever. I used to love veal until I found out about the way it is raised. I haven't touched it in about 18 years. I recently found out about the way dairy cows are treated on factory farms. I now buy only local dairy or soy milk.
> 
> I don't consider it a "boycott". I am ending my patronage of McDonalds- permanently. You are right. This will hardly cause them to go bankrupt but it makes me feel better. Like I said, I will not knowingly support any corporations that have practices that I don't agree with ethically.


I have never eaten veal because of the same reason. I also don't support corporations that have practices that I don't agree with be it ethically or morally.


----------



## Jessiewessie99 (Mar 6, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> Jessica, settle down. I did not say "it was funny", I said "some ad exec thought it would be funny".


I don't need to. I don't support BSL and I am strongly against it. 

Of course they won't be hurt financially. I hardly eat their food anyways. I am not that upset about it. I am happy they pulled the ad and apologized. But it was still bad on their part and it wasn't necessary to not let a dog in that they already invited because of its breed. It just makes me dislike them even more.

I only like their coffee, because its quick, yummy and cheap. But they are starting to loose my respect.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nope, BSL isn't going to be as big a problem as originally thought.

Most communities are now drafting 'one bite' type legislation which doesn't specify any breed. Really it's easier and avoids the various breed fans from getting in an uproar.

GA is now facing this type of state legislation and I've not yet decided if it's good or not. Has it's pros and cons for sure.

GSDs, Dobies, Rotties, large breeds in general are *all* getting dragged into this. 




DharmasMom said:


> They may not have meant it to be malicious but that doesn't change the fact that it was. BSL is very real as we all know and Pit Bulls are the main target. There are communities out there that will destroy a pit bull or any dog that looks like one in a heart beat just because. We all love and own a breed that on on the cusp of that discrimination and should be hypersensitive to it as well.
> 
> Would it have been as easy to forgive and forget if they had said "German Shepherd" in the ad?
> 
> <snipped>


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Nope, BSL isn't going to be as big a problem as originally thought.
> 
> \.


That's funny, could have sworn a community 40 miles south of me with a pop of about 50K is in the process of getting pit bulls banned within city limits. I'm sure they aren't the only one


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Please note that I worded my post carefully, whereas you didn't read it carefully. I didn't make any type of exclusionary statements.

In other words, I did NOT say BSL doesn't exist.

More and more communities/states are looking at legislation that is NOT specific to any breed. That is *going to be the growing trend*, something I predicted awhile back.

Simply human nature, path of least resistance.




crackem said:


> That's funny, could have sworn a community 40 miles south of me with a pop of about 50K is in the process of getting pit bulls banned within city limits. I'm sure they aren't the only one


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I read every word you said. True enough you did not say BSL didn't exist, nor did I claim you did. Did I? 

Forgive me for assuming that a person that says something is no big deal, means they don't see it as anything to really worry about. 

I simply posted a town of close to 50K that it is a big deal for. They just had a hearing a week ago on the 25th and is something to worry about.

I apologize again, for not being aware of your status of board prophet.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

You were sarcastic ("That's funny") and imputed way more into what I wrote then exists as you are now doing again, as you admit to below, assuming.

I don't know what the answer to all this is. I do know that these discussions, in general, have gotten locked down into two opposing and equally unrealistic POVs.

The *STATE* of Georgia is seeking to institute legislation which affects *all *breeds. 

Whether that's a good thing or not remains to be seen, I'm not one to rush to judgement. It does, however, shift the focus of the discussion, or at least it should.

Board prophet... LOL!!! You know the _really _funny thing is upon stepping back from the emotional content of this topic one really does NOT need to be prophet, it was pretty _obvious_ this is what all the arguing was going to come to. 

Simply human nature.....





crackem said:


> I read every word you said. True enough you did not say BSL didn't exist, nor did I claim you did. Did I?
> 
> Forgive me for assuming that a person that says something is no big deal, means they don't see it as anything to really worry about.
> 
> ...


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

> It does, however, shift the focus of the discussion, or at least it should.


and why should "your" view point shif the focus of the thread? because you said so? One person brought up BSL being very real and directed at pitbulls as her reason for not liking the McD's ad.

You stated it wasn't really a big deal anymore.

I found it interesting that a city of 50K within a 35 minute drive from my house was in the process of trying to get pitbulls banned and posted it as it is a big deal to a lot of people.

Unless your *STATE *GA will supercede and nullify and negate municipalities from enacting their own versions of BSL or existing ones, I think it will continue to be a problem. Will it also disallow insurance companies, landlords, etc from enacting their own breed discrimination?

If not, breed discrimination will still be a problem. At least it's my opinion it will be. just human nature.


----------



## chinamom2 (Sep 16, 2007)

Common sense, not breed legislation needs to occur, but sadly I don't that will happen. Pitbulls are not banned from our county, however the owners are required to carry separate insurance and meet restrictions such as fence size. All pitbulls that show up at our county shelter are euthanized by law if not recovered by the owner. The county now wants to enlarge their definition of dangerous dogs and that includes labs and german shepherds.

One of my neighbors has 2 pb American Staffordshire Terriers that are beautifully trained. She walks each one seperately, they heel the whole time, ignore everything around them and sit at each corner. They put all those little dog owners who allow thier dogs to lunge and bark at every other dog owner, to shame.

One of my other neighbors put out a get to know your neighbor info sheet. Each neighbor would say something about themselves and their pets. She listed her 2 dogs as reddish brown dogs and that they were always on leash. Heaven forbid people realize they are pitbulls.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In red, you're misquoting me again and attempting to keep me on the defensive for the sake of picking a fight? That is not what I wrote nor was my intent as you keep imputing so please stop that.

I sure as heck am not going to tell anyone what to discuss or how to parse this issue _in this thread_.

What I am pointing out is BSL is going to become an obsolete issue as more communities adopt *one bite* type legislation which affects all breeds. 

I know communities have put in place BSL. There is a community south of ATL which instituted BSL which *included* GSDs, Rotties, Dobies and of course, pitbulls. As such I honestly don't know yet how state legislation will play out vs community legislation. Generally (< note I'm not being absolute here)...._generally _state legislation trumps community/town/county laws. There are exceptions and ways to get around it that usually ends up being tested in court.

That's the reality. It's easier to pass a law that does NOT pick on any one breed lest the community deals with the same type of backlash as seen in this McDonald's episode, right? As more communities and states pick up on this you'll see more of it.

I was thinking about starting a thread about the GA proposed law but didn't because it might well turn into a fight about pitbulls...and IMO we're beyond that (in reality) now. 

Oh and I prefer Hardees, they have a great turkey burger!! 





crackem said:


> and why should "your" view point shif the focus of the thread? because you said so? One person brought up BSL being very real and directed at pitbulls as her reason for not liking the McD's ad.
> 
> You stated it wasn't really a big deal anymore.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In red....exactly my point. That's the trend, large breeds are going to all be affected eventually.




chinamom2 said:


> Common sense, not breed legislation needs to occur, but sadly I don't that will happen. Pitbulls are not banned from our county, however the owners are required to carry separate insurance and meet restrictions such as fence size. All pitbulls that show up at our county shelter are euthanized by law if not recovered by the owner. The county now wants to enlarge their definition of dangerous dogs and that includes labs and german shepherds.
> 
> <snipped>.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

SO when YOU quote Dharmasmom, and highlight in red her statement "BSL is very real" 

and then the first word in your response is "*Nope"*, which imputes, you're wrong, what you said was incorrect, not factual, a mistake, try again, etc.

and then go on to say it's not a big problem what exactly did you mean?

I guess to most people saying isn't a big deal, or isn't a big problem aren't too much different. again, I apologize for thinking that way.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

and how does expanding BSL to include new breeds like a GSD and lab point to more and more communities adopting "one bite" rules and not making it breed specific?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Nah, you're just trying to spin it for some reason.

I'm just curious, why do people do this on the internet?

Obviously I WAS and AM talking about the trend going forward...(remember I'm the board prophet, I said I foresaw this.. LOL!) 

I mentioned that in my first comment and have explained that numerous times now.

Can't you just say...something like "oh I see what you mean" and just let it go?

..which is really confusing because you brought up some interesting observations/questions about community law and insurance vs state laws which is far more pertinant. 

Yet you still want to continue to misinterpret and misrepresent my first post. 

Well the dogs need their exercise, work calls, so hopefully someone else will be along to give you something new to chew on.  

Nuttin' personal btw...I wish you a good day!



crackem said:


> SO when YOU quote Dharmasmom, and highlight in red her statement "BSL is very real"
> 
> and then the first word in your response is "*Nope"*, which imputes, you're wrong, what you said was incorrect, not factual, a mistake, try again, etc.
> 
> ...


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Most communities are now drafting 'one bite' type legislation


What is this?


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

One bite rule:

A dog owner was only liable if the dog had previously attacked a victim. The theory behind this law was evidently that a dog owner could not be charged with knowledge or "notice" of the dog's vicious propensities unless and until the dog first attacked and bit someone without provocation.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Falkosmom said:


> One bite rule:
> 
> A dog owner was only liable if the dog had previously attacked a victim. The theory behind this law was evidently that a dog owner could not be charged with knowledge or "notice" of the dog's vicious propensities unless and until the dog first attacked and* bit someone without provocation.*


that is what I don't like about it. I bet you, in 95% of the cases there is always a sign, always a reason why the dog bit in the first place. People just don't notice them! 

Also, in court, they WILL take you apart if you knew that the dog had previous aggression issues. That was my fear back then with Zenzy. I knew what I had to do in Germany and she would have had to pass a "Temperament Test". Barely ever is a dog put to sleep over aggression issues in Germany. If the dog is deemed a danger they have to wear a muzzle and to be leashed at all times, in the public. Over here, I don't know what would have happened if somebody had reported her and I just couldn't take that chance. 
It is so unpredictable what happens with these laws, what happens if somebody does drag you to court, and you don't know if Animal Control shows up, picks up just one or ALL of your dogs. 
Even if you, yourself do everything right, we all know how the public is. At the time I pts'ed her, we had no fenced in yard. The neighbors dogs were out at all times. We had no plan to buy or move again since we were happy to find a house where we were allowed to keep our dogs. We just re-located, absolutely new to the country, no clue what's going to happen if the vet reported the attack or not. I feared that Animal Control would show up and take all the dogs and there was no way I would let that happen. 
I would have had to keep her separated at all times, restrain her to a short leash, and for her that was no quality of life anymore because my husband was always gone and I was stuck at the house and had to deal with all those loose dogs. FOUR LOOSE DOGS that were constantly on our doorstep. I just didn't see any other way out. 

If we had that house we have now, she would still be alive. But when we were cramped in that small place, made that deal so we did not end up homeless I did what I had to do at that moment. Not a proud moment but it was either me doing it or eventually having to deal with the Authorities and you DON'T KNOW what they do. How they do it, what the repercussions are. If you end up having a record and I can't have a record or do anything that can get me booted out of the country. 

Honestly, I wish there was some form of a temperament test in place, like in Germany, for dogs and check ups every now and then to see if you really follow the rules. 

I wish I had made the decision to simply put a muzzle on her. 
Meanwhile, if I had another dog like her, I wouldn't hesitate to buy a muzzle.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

I am sorry for the predicament you found yourself in, the decision you felt forced to make and why you did it. Dealing with the law, even if it is AC, can be scary.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

With all the news reports and rescue stories that are out there, it really is scary. One incident can destroy everything you have worked for and it doesn't even have to be your fault. There are plenty of cases out there. 

One bite laws are great in theory, in reality not so much, especially if the aggression issue was know. I read up on it and there are plenty of websites that give you advise how to take a dog bite to court and to take every single cent you have in your pocket.


----------



## Falkosmom (Jul 27, 2011)

In the state I live in, (also happened to be in the same county), a township was trying to take a woman's pets from her stating she had more than allowed by the township ordinances. She fought it up to the state level and won. The courts sided with her stating that limiting the number of animals she could own is illegal and against her constitutional right to the pursuit of happiness. The court stated that other laws exist to protect neighbor's from any nuisances that may occur due to pet ownership, be it one or twenty one pets.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Mrs. K summed up my qualms with the one-bite type laws perfectly. While it avoids picking on any one breed it opens up a whole 'nuther can of worms.

I thought about muzzling as an option too.

Why issues like this have to turn into huge P.R. wars here is beyond me.

A wee bit of pragmatism (such as using muzzles) would be a step in the right direction.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

There are countries in Europe that have a muzzle law where every dog over a certain weight has to wear a muzzle in the public, no matter what the breed. It's not a bad idea at all. I'd go as far and do it for every dog. No matter the weight, even the smallest breed can cause a lot of damage to a persons face.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> There are countries in Europe that have a muzzle law where every dog over a certain weight has to wear a muzzle in the public, no matter what the breed. It's not a bad idea at all. .


 
That's preposterous!! Bad, bad idea!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## TheActuary (Dec 17, 2011)

Jax08 said:


> I can understand the pit bull owners being upset given the stereotype about them.
> 
> But I find that JCP commercial with those stupid, screeching women to be far worse


I HATE that commercial... it is the most annoying thing ever. Needless to say I will be avoiding shopping at JCP.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

TheActuary said:


> I HATE that commercial... it is the most annoying thing ever. Needless to say I will be avoiding shopping at JCP.



I haven't seen that ad but I will be making a point to support JCP since they not only hired Ellen Degeneres but are standing behind her despite this ridiculous protest from this group, One Million Moms.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

DharmasMom said:


> I haven't seen that ad but I will be making a point to support JCP since they not only hired Ellen Degeneres but are standing behind her despite this ridiculous protest from this group, One Million Moms.


I love Ellen & saw her show today...way to go JCP!


----------



## Avorow (Jul 18, 2008)

Back a few pages, what is the pink goo? Please?


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I just listened to the ad. 

It says, "petting a STRAY pit bull." 

Yes, that would be risky. As it would be risky to pet ANY stray dog, pretty much. 

Do I agree with the ad? Absolutely not. Am I going to boycott McDonald's over it? No.


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

I think they obviously made a marketing error. Companies have been known to do that. I do not think they realized they were going to offend anyone...they pulled the ad, they apologized. I will not boycot. If they had said stray shepherd, i personally would not have felt compelled to launch a protest, but thats me. I believe...its like..no more ad, apology, nothing more to see here folks, lets move on.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

TaZoR said:


> I think they obviously made a marketing error. Companies have been known to do that. I do not think they realized they were going to offend anyone...they pulled the ad, they apologized. I will not boycot. If they had said stray shepherd, i personally would not have felt compelled to launch a protest, but thats me. I believe...its like..no more ad, apology, nothing more to see here folks, lets move on.


Ditto 
My boycotts are saved for real and ongoing issues.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Yupp, not boycotting Micky D's. 

Boycott the Golden Arches about a stupid commercial? No. 

Boycott Arbys for dumping their Toasted bacon turkey club sub and adding fish? Fish??? Yeah Ok I am boycotting them. Once they put fish in the fryers, they are done.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

mmmhmmmm Fish... I love Fish. Especially if it's raw and called Sushi! 
Fried too... any kind or form of seafood.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Fish is ok. It is not my favorite, but I can eat Orange Roughy or fresh Walleye, or Cod, if it is broiled with a bit of butter and a little flour. But when you bite into a piece of Kentucky Fried Chicken it should NOT taste like fish.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

Avorow said:


> Back a few pages, what is the pink goo? Please?


Those are your gassed, chemical bathed chicken parts ground up into that goo, before they get formed and deep fried to become your "nuggets".

I'm not boycotting McD's over this commercial, i haven't eaten there in years because their food quality is absolute ****.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

What are your concerns with this idea?

Do you think it would be a bad idea for dogs that have bitten?

Not trying to argue, just want to understand the reasoning for your concerns.



GregK said:


> That's preposterous!! Bad, bad idea!! :thumbsdown:


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

My concerns are dogs that don't need to be muzzled, shouldn't *have* to be muzzled.

I take various dogs out in public weekly and there's no reason for these dogs to be muzzled.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yeah, that's definately a downside, but the other side of the coin is how to deal with a public that is hyper sensitive to risk?



GregK said:


> My concerns are dogs that don't need to be muzzled, shouldn't *have* to be muzzled.
> 
> I take various dogs out in public weekly and there's no reason for these dogs to be muzzled.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> but the other side of the coin is how to deal with a public that is hyper sensitive to risk?


Have them interact with my wonderful, human-loving dogs.


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

No experience with a muzzled dogs, but would think a muzzle would make the dog feel vulnerable to it's surroundings and create more harm than good to the dog?

There's a lady in our neighborhood that puts this silly pink coat on her Golden when they are out walking, when we pass (me and my dog) she will put her head down, she did NOT have that coat on one day and passed with her head held high, mouth open, tongue hanging out...few weeks later coat back on, dog has it's head down.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

LOL! Good answer..... 

....still though I think looking at some form of muzzling (esp for dogs that have bitten) is a good middle road to think about. 





GregK said:


> Have them interact with my wonderful, human-loving dogs.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> ....still though I think looking at some form of muzzling (esp for dogs that have bitten) is a good middle road to think about.


I can understand for dogs with a bite history who's owners haven't done anything to prevent it from happening again.

But not for the average dog.


----------



## crackem (Mar 29, 2006)

I would fight anything other than muzzling dogs with a bite history. I don't care if the public is hypersensetive. They're hypersensetive about all sorts of things, it doesn't mean they can put constraints on them. 

Dogs can't be deemed dangerous simply by being dogs. They aren't. you're far more likely to be injured by your own stupid actions than someone who is out walking their dog.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

crackem said:


> you're far more likely to be injured by your own stupid actions than someone who is out walking their dog.


or another human!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

selzer said:


> Yupp, not boycotting Micky D's.
> 
> Boycott the Golden Arches about a stupid commercial? No.
> 
> Boycott Arbys for dumping their Toasted bacon turkey club sub and adding fish? Fish??? Yeah Ok I am boycotting them. Once they put fish in the fryers, they are done.


How about paying almost $8.00 (and sometimes over) for a **** sandwich and drink and idiotic curly fries!? I hate curly fries!
If I'm gonna spend $8-9.00 on dinner I'm going to a sit down restaurant, not a fast one!
When we do visit our McD's (because our town sucks for restaurants) I eat stuff off the dollar menu. A cheese burger and a dollar drink.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

How about a 5 dollar foot long turkey @ Subway? :thumbup:


----------



## VonKromeHaus (Jun 17, 2009)

I will boycpott them and never eat there again. Period. BUT I own an American Pit Bull Terrier and it directly offends me and involves my dog's breed image, which I fight EVERYDAY without the added hysteria by a ****ty McD's ad! 

** comment removed by ADMIN. **


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GregK said:


> How about a 5 dollar foot long turkey @ Subway? :thumbup:


I heard ALL their subs are on sale for $5.00 this month!?


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> I heard ALL their subs are on sale for $5.00 this month!?


 
Yep!! I pretty much just get turkey though....sometimes roast beef if it's lean.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GregK said:


> Yep!! I pretty much just get turkey though....sometimes roast beef if it's lean.



I am a sucker for their ham/turkey one. The more meat the merrier 
Have you had one with that sweet onion sauce? I love it!


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Avorow said:


> Back a few pages, what is the pink goo? Please?



"pink goo" may be the stuff that the chicken nuggets are made out of . It is basically various chicken parts thrown together and other crap and ground up and comes up pink. They have to had coloring to make it look like chicken.

The "pink slime" I am talking about is (or was) added to their hamburgers until very recently. Here is a link.

McDonald's scraps "pink slime" from burgers - HealthPop - CBS News


Honestly, a company that is adding "pink goo" and "pink slime" to its food; is it really worth eating here?


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Well that's just it. 
A boycott only means something if you went there all the time anyway.
If you didn't like it, or didn't eat there in the first place, it's hardly a boycott :shrug:


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> I am a sucker for their ham/turkey one. The more meat the merrier
> Have you had one with that sweet onion sauce? I love it!


I'll do that one sometimes....if the ham's lean.

The Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki? I get that sometimes but no sauce. The chicken already has enough of it for me.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

DharmasMom said:


> "pink goo" may be the stuff that the chicken nuggets are made out of . It is basically various chicken parts thrown together and other crap and ground up and comes up pink. They have to had coloring to make it look like chicken.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GregK said:


> I'll do that one sometimes....if the ham's lean.
> 
> The Sweet Onion Chicken Teriyaki? I get that sometimes but no sauce. The chicken already has enough of it for me.


No, you can get that Sweet onion sauce on any sandwich you like. I tried it on the Ham/Turkey (since ham and sweet go hand in hand) and it was awesome, now I always get that combo.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Gotcha. Maybe I'll try that sometime.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

You could even get it on 1/2 the sandwich or something 
You'll love it.


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Mayyyyyyybe......


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GregK said:


> Mayyyyyyybe......


LOL You know you want to! 
It's YUMMMMMMY!!!
(and pink-goo-less)


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

msvette2u said:


> (and pink-goo-less)


 
That's a plus.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

msvette2u said:


> No, you can get that Sweet onion sauce on any sandwich you like. I tried it on the Ham/Turkey (since ham and sweet go hand in hand) and it was awesome, now I always get that combo.



It's really, really good on cheesesteak!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

IDK, I like good ol' mustard.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

GregK said:


> IDK, I like good ol' mustard.


 LOL Seriously? With all those choices you'd choose plain mustard!?
I've never put that on a sub...when I eat out I like to pick stuff I would not normally get at home! 

That's like going to an ice cream shoppe that has hundreds of flavors and choosing vanilla!


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Jax08 said:


> It's really, really good on cheesesteak!


I will have to try that some time. 
I LOVE a good french dip and they never have those anymore. I have to go to Arby's for one


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Actually, mustard and french fries is something I'd never eat at home but it's not bad at all.


----------



## DharmasMom (Jul 4, 2010)

Mayo on french fries. With seasoning salt. Mmmmm. I do use low fat mayo though. I have found that the frozen Ore Ida Crispers are AWESOME!!!


----------



## GregK (Sep 4, 2006)

Mrs.K said:


> , mustard and french fries


Ewwww!!! That's just wrong!!!oke:


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

DharmasMom said:


> Mayo on french fries. With seasoning salt. Mmmmm. I do use low fat mayo though. I have found that the frozen Ore Ida Crispers are AWESOME!!!


----------

